# Graco 395 AAA



## damianjwalker (Feb 17, 2009)

I am demo'ing a 395 AAA at the end of the week. I need a new airless and having the air assist seems like a good option.

If I spend the $2500 on it I have Four goals for it:

1. A superior finish on cabinets and trim
2. Quality finish the first time on every piece, less need to redo because of gun spit, excess build up, crap in gun/ paint...
3. Save on product, less waste
4. Speed up production, save labor cost

For those that use a AAA, are these realistic goals?

Would you buy a AAA again?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

All real but # 4


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

I own a graco 395aaa and i wouldnt buy one again seeing that i can get just as good a finish using it as an airless.I wouldnt call it the one machine that does all due to the fact you have to swap hoses to get optimum use.I also find the size and weight (45kg) to difficult to move around and the loud sound of it unbareable at times.I do beleive it is more suited to workshop use and very large projects (weeks at a time).Hope this helps your decision


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Swap hoses?


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Swap hoses?


You have to swap hoses if you want to spray ceilings with an extension (wand,pole)they want screw on to a G40 gun.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

mike75 said:


> I own a graco 395aaa and i wouldnt buy one again seeing that i can get just as good a finish using it as an airless.I wouldnt call it the one machine that does all due to the fact you have to swap hoses to get optimum use.I also find the size and weight (45kg) to difficult to move around and the loud sound of it unbareable at times.I do beleive it is more suited to workshop use and very large projects (weeks at a time).Hope this helps your decision


 
They are almost double the cost of an airless...I doubt that I'd buy one after reading the so-so reports on them in this forum...They might be useful if you have a ton of high end spraying to do like metal windows, lockers or railings.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

mike75 said:


> You have to swap hoses if you want to spray ceilings with an extension (wand,pole)they want screw on to a G40 gun.


I should have mentioned that in my review. I had to shoot a wood ceiling off a ladder. That hose becomes so heavy working overhead.


----------



## damianjwalker (Feb 17, 2009)

From your reviews, it seems like the AAA may not be worth it. 

Question: 
My 440i finally burned up after 4 years and thousands of gallons. It was my interior trim/ cabinet sprayer. I have a 390 which I hate, that I am using right now for trim. I have a Graco HVLP, but is only useful on small fine finish jobs.

If you were to purchase a new airless for interior oil, what sprayer would you buy?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

JP, how can you love an 18" and not be able to hold a gun over your head? First job I did with my 395 FP was an overhead ceiling and I do not recall it being particularly onerous.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> JP, how can you love an 18" and not be able to hold a gun over your head? First job I did with my 395 FP was an overhead ceiling and I do not recall it being particularly onerous.


I roll with an FX4. Super lightweight. I did feel strain on my arms rolling that 40' ceiling tho.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jack

I just read your review. Very well written and real world content. Nice job.


----------



## damianjwalker (Feb 17, 2009)

Jack Pauhl: anyway you can post the link to your review here?

I am sure if I searched hard enough I could find it, but haven't had any luck


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

I think JP can answer this question better than me but i think the Graco 395 airless is the way to go.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

damianjwalker said:


> Question:
> ..... I have a 390 which I hate, that I am using right now for trim.
> 
> If you were to purchase a new airless for interior oil, what sprayer would you buy?


What do you not like about the 390? Probably best to address those concerns first.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Damien.
when you said your 440 burned up let me advise. Titan has a lifetime guarantee on the electric motor and a four year guarantee on the electronic pressure control. If by burned up you mean it has no power it may be worth your while to take it to an authorized Titan service center. another thing to consider is if it has frozen he transducer is no good and replacement for it is $108.00 for the part only


----------



## damianjwalker (Feb 17, 2009)

Mr Fixit: Basically, the pump lost power and the motor started giving off a burned electrical smell when I was cleaning it one day. 

We tried it a few days later, it took a while to prime, we were spraying drywall primer. It ran a gallon or so through it and made one last cry and shut off with electrical smoke pouring out of the back of it. I loved that pump!

Jack Pauhl: I have two 390's, both never kept up with the 440. To me, it seems like Graco oput an XR7 into a 395 case and called it a 390. The pump is weak and fragile, the piston knocks so bad you would think it is going to come through the top, if the tiniest piece of trash gets in the pump, it loses prime. I guess I just have never had confidence that the pump will make it through an entire job without issues or down time. Both were always back ups to the Titan.

BTW: I have them because of SW Duration give aways....


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Damian. I'm at work so I'll catch up later. Sounds like you may need a bigger pump. That would put you outside of the FinishPro line. Are you doing mass spraying regularly or thousands gallons over years?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

damianjwalker said:


> Jack Pauhl: anyway you can post the link to your review here?
> 
> I am sure if I searched hard enough I could find it, but haven't had any luck


Its on the main page on the right or click EQUIPMENT tab at the top.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Great review Jack.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

For the love of god Jack, of the gang of doors is less than 15 in number, slay it with a ProShot and have an easy Friday.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree. Jack twas a great review.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I agree. Jack twas a great review.


My big thing is I do not like surprises when it come to making purchases. I would only hope my reviews expose a product for what it is by pointing out what it does or doesn't do so the purchase meets anyones expectations. There is nothing good about being disappointed. I try to put into perspective how such a product impacts my production.

I've said before, I would buy any product with a lower rating or score knowing I wont expect it to do something its not capable of. Many of us buy cheap roller covers from time to time for certain things or cheap paint, cheap brushes, throw away rollers etc. because they fit a certain need.


----------

